# English Bulldog and Pug mix



## John84 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Been a while since I've posted.

Anyway, Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with an English bulldog and pug mix breed. I am thinking of getting one....

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-pets-do...llpugs-needing-loving-home-W0QQAdIdZ434253455

.... but cannot find very much information on the web regarding such a breed. Such as how big they get as an adult, any health issues, what kind of behaviour and temperament I should expect.

Also, if I were to take one of these little guys (leaning towards the black) I have never adopted a dog at such a young age (10 weeks) and am not sure what to expect. I've heard for the first couple of months I could expect to lose out on a lot of sleep because I am going to have to wake up through out the night to let him/her out to pee. Although my girlfriend has agreed to come by and take care of the little guy every once in a while, I live alone and work pretty long hours during the week. This has me second guessing my decision to adopt a puppy.

Any information or advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's not a breed, it's a mutt. With crosses it becomes unpredictable what you will get in regards to temperament and health. And that is a cross I would run away from as fast as I can. Do yourself and the dog world a favour and adopt a mixed breed that needs a home from the local shelter rather then fuel the BYB trade


----------



## John84 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you for the quick response. What do you mean by BYB trade?


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh boy.... here we go.

BYB is short for Backyard Breeder. It means someone who is breeding without health testing, without any titles and without much knowledge of genetics or ethical breeding. English bulldog/Pug is not a breed, its a mix (or mutt). The difference is that you won't know what elements of which breed the pups will take on. Take a look at the 'looking for a reputable breeder' sticky here to get an idea of what you should be looking for.

Both the breeds you mentioned have many, many health issues (Brachycephaly pops to mind) and I would bet my boots this breeder knows very little about common illness and genetics in Pugs/Bulldogs and hasn't bothered to test for anything. I think you are in for massive vet bills as this dog grows. Also, for $500 you could almost get a well-bred pup who will be less likely to have health/temperament issues. The breeder is also looking to home the pups at 6-7 weeks... too early. The dog learns very, very important social skills during the 6-8 week period (read: skills involving how not to bite) and taking them from the litter skips that lesson. Anyone with even basic knowledge of dogs knows that... I wouldn't touch that breeder with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Not for all the tea in china would I bring that mix into my life, as anything but a dog in need of a home, and I would not pay more than the cost of any vetting it has had done (I do not want the person who's bright idea this was finding it profitable). Nor would I do it without a hefty savings account dedicated to the dog.

Health issues? Bulldogs and pugs are both rife with them. You aren't making either healthier, but you may be compounding the problem by a LOT. My BOSTON kills me, and she's nowhere as extreme as either of those breeds. Add in the quality of the dogs (or lack of) being bred and:

No way, no how, not happening. It's buying heartbreak, a money-pit, and a health time bomb.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

I wouldn't buy one of those pups either. You've been given good advice. If you would like to be steered towards a reputable pug or bulldog breeder, feel free to ask.


----------



## John84 (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, thanks guys. I have owned a pug before and I guess I was lucky enough to have gotten a healthy one because I never had any major issues with him for the 7 years I had him (he stayed with the ex).


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

A puppy does not sounds like a good fit for you. A puppy, especially at 10 weeks, is an infant and needs companionship. While some may do ok with being alone for extended periods, it is not necessarily the norm and is not considered the best interest for the pup. I think a younger adult or adult dog would do you perfect. However, you need to consider how much time you can devote to a dog. How much time can you devote to walking? Training? Playing? Can you afford the care of a dog? Emergencies? Do you work all day and come home late? 

Also, when buying a puppy you need to carefully think about the health of the breeds and the devotion of the breeder in doing what is right for the future of that breed. This breeder, in particular, is only trying to get money by breeding mixed breed dogs for profit. These two breeds in particular have a variety of very troubling genetic issues that can sorely hamper your puppy's life. A responsible breeder is someone who does genetic tests (these tests are NOT a simple vet test. They require x-rays of hips, a certified eye specialist, etc.) in order to prevent (as much as they can) these specific diseases from continuing in their breed. They also require a contract to be signed where if you can no longer keep the dog, you can only give it back to the breeder. Responsible breeders look out for their dogs for the LIFE of those dogs. A responsible breeder will also usually have a "lifetime guarantee" against genetic/hereditary issues that may come up. These breeders WANT to know what issues are occurring in their lines because they want to breed away from this. The breeders on Kijiji don't care. Once a puppy leaves their hands it is none of their concern. 

When you buy a puppy from someone who is irresponsibly breeding dogs you are supporting people who are NOT in it for the health and love of the animal. Many of these "breeders" breed females far too much, far too young, and without knowing what diseases/temperament issues are there which can (and sometimes dramatically do) affect the life of your puppy as well as cause you exorbitant medical bills. 

I mostly agree with this assessment: Responsible vs. BYB

If you are determined to buy a purebred puppy then please do the research and understand that buying from a reputable breeder is extremely important.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Not for all the tea in china would I bring that mix into my life, as anything but a dog in need of a home, nor would I pay more than the cost of any vetting it has had done. Nor would I do it without a hefty savings account dedicated to the dog.
> 
> Health issues? Bulldogs and pugs are both rife with them. You aren't making either healthier, but you may be compounding the problem by a LOT. My BOSTON kills me, and she's nowhere as extreme as either of those breeds. Add in the quality of the dogs (or lack of) being bred and:
> 
> No way, no how, not happening. Money. Pit. And heartbreak.


I really like tea, but yes not for all the tea in china! And that's saying a lot! 

Back yard breeder is someone who breeds with no care about the health or temperament of the litter, who has done no research into possible genetic problems and is doing it to make a buck. If something went wrong with a pup from here, you would get no help or support and be left with a lot of vet bills.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

aiw said:


> Both the breeds you mentioned have many, many health issuess.


Yep.
Bulldogs. Pugs.

Those lists are huge. Short face alone can be something of an issue (breathing, eyes, whatever), as can wrinkles, but it's nothing compared to the internal problems or even just the structural ones - Knees, elbows, hips, AND back, or BOTH breeds?

Nuh uh.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

There are reputable Pug breeders I'm sure someone here could steer you towards...


----------



## John84 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow. Very active forum. I'm glad I came here for advice. Initially, I was thinking about getting a younger dog (1-2 years) as oppose to a puppy. But while helping me search, my girlfriend has convinced me that a puppy is too cute to say no too. The conversation here is steering me back to my earlier train of thought.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

John84 said:


> But while helping me search, my girlfriend has convinced me that a puppy is too cute to say no too.


Puppies are cute so people don't kill them. Really, they are an immense amount of work. 


Also, if you make a new thread and talk about yourself a little as far as the time you can commit and your general lifestyle, your experience with dogs, people here would be more than happy to recommend certain breeds or ages. Just a thought.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

John84 said:


> Wow. Very active forum. I'm glad I came here for advice. Initially, I was thinking about getting a younger dog (1-2 years) as oppose to a puppy. But while helping me search, my girlfriend has convinced me that a puppy is too cute to say no too. The conversation here is steering me back to my earlier train of thought.


I love it when someone who comes in, is open and LISTENS. Thank you for that.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Puppies, like babies are indeed adorable. Otherwise they'd never make it to their first birthday!

They are generally triple or quadruple the amount of work as a grown dog. Gf might not think the puppy is so cute when it needs to be taken outside 3x a night and chews everything in sight (including your hands!) Puppies can be really rewarding, but they are not for the faint of heart!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

John84 said:


> Wow. Very active forum. I'm glad I came here for advice. Initially, I was thinking about getting a younger dog (1-2 years) as oppose to a puppy. But while helping me search, my girlfriend has convinced me that a puppy is too cute to say no too. The conversation here is steering me back to my earlier train of thought.


Lol ask her if she is willing to clean up all the potty accidents and then see how she feels  I think your initial train of thought is a very sensible one.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

CptJack said:


> I love it when someone who comes in, is open and LISTENS. Thank you for that.


For real.
So few people show up here for advice, then take it.


----------



## John84 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I very much appreciate all of you taking the time to answer my questions and offer me advice. I think you may have just saved me from an impulsive decision fueled by the novelty of a puppy's cuteness. I just wish I can have you all with me when I discuss these things with the girlfriend, lol.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad you're not going to go for that pup... she's truly adorable, but talk about expensive heartbreak... eek!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

John84 said:


> Well I very much appreciate all of you taking the time to answer my questions and offer me advice. I think you may have just saved me from an impulsive decision fueled by the novelty of a puppy's cuteness. I just wish I can have you all with me when I discuss these things with the girlfriend, lol.


Let her read some of the puppy threads here. "Puppies are cute so people don't l kill them" is an accurate quote.

Or leave several messes around the house for her to clean up. Like little piles of sand or something.
Okay, probably not the best idea, but it's funny to me.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I personally love puppies.
I love puppies because I love getting up every couple of hours in the middle of the night for potty breaks, because I love cleaning up poopy messes and throw up and puddles of pee, because I love being chewed on and having my stuff destroyed (I'm dead serious about all this), because I love finding ways to keep a puppy entertained until it can finish it's shots, then finally dealing with leash training, and just training in general. I love the crap that puppies dish out.
And I think unless you love that stuff too, or are at least prepared to deal with it, a puppy isn't right for everyone. 

Send your woman to a shelter for a few days, have her volunteer with the puppies for a day, or baby sit for someone's puppy. See if she can handle cleaning up the piddle and the puke and being gnawed on, and listening to crying and having her stuff destroyed, and not being able to act on any of her frustrations. 

An older puppy is good, or even an adult dog. You dive right into the good stuff, the walking, the running, the cuddles, etc.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

You'be gotten a lot of good advice here, but i just wanted to say I've had my puppy for less than a week. He's awesome and I love him and wouldn't trade him for the world. But, I'm completely exhausted, my anxiety has been through the roof, and my hands are full of holes. And we have a long way to go. He hasn't had an accident yet, but only because I've taken him out every 45 minutes or less. Sometimes every 15 minutes for the hour after he eats. And he's a really smart dog and is getting the hang of things really quickly with training. Pugs and bulldogs aren't exactly scholars, so you probably would be working harder and more often than me to accomplish the same thing.

Long story short, for your own sanity, get an adult dog


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

blenderpie said:


> You'be gotten a lot of good advice here, but i just wanted to say I've had my puppy for less than a week. He's awesome and I love him and wouldn't trade him for the world. But, I'm completely exhausted, my anxiety has been through the roof, and my hands are full of holes. And we have a long way to go. He hasn't had an accident yet, but only because I've taken him out every 45 minutes or less. Sometimes every 15 minutes for the hour after he eats. And he's a really smart dog and is getting the hang of things really quickly with training. Pugs and bulldogs aren't exactly scholars, so you probably would be working harder and more often than me to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> Long story short, for your own sanity, get an adult dog


Totally agree with you!!! I love my pup but YES to everything you said! When we first got Daisy she was this tiny pup and all she did was eat and sleep, it was great! Now, she is this crazy, ball of enegery that is non stop!! The puppy biting, the chewing EVERYTHING, the getting up all hours of the night, although now she sleeps through the night with no accidents which is great!, but before it was exhausting and just like having a newborn. I also have a 2 1/2 yr old which is a job all in its own LOL. I wouldnt trade her in for anything but it is ALOT of work. I wish I knew about this website before I got Daisy and was really truly prepared and was told to wait or get a older dog LOL.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

missPenny said:


> Bulldogs combined with pugs, I couldn't imagine the breathing and joint problems alone they could have.


Yeah, I'm kinda shaking my head at the sheer irresponsibility of putting those two breeds together. 
Oh yeah, they're cut as can be, but you know that person's only thought has gotta be a puff cloud filled with $$$$$ signs.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

The attributes of one would hugely exaggerate the health defects of the other. I honestly can't even think of a breed combination that would be worse...


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's a perfect example of irresponsible breeding really.


----------



## John84 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just as an update, I took the sound advice that was clearly unanimous here and did not adopt this cross.

The chat with the girlfriend was actually much easier than I thought it would be. She quickly listened to reason when I told her about all of the health problems the individual breeds were prone to.

Thank you again for all of those who have taken the time to post. Horrible decision averted. :wave:


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

John84 said:


> Just as an update, I took the sound advice that was clearly unanimous here and did not adopt this cross.
> 
> The chat with the girlfriend was actually much easier than I thought it would be. She quickly listened to reason when I told her about all of the health problems the individual breeds were prone to.
> 
> Thank you again for all of those who have taken the time to post. Horrible decision averted. :wave:


And thanks for listening to us! It's a breath of fresh air to get someone on here who asks our advice and listens to it. Stick around  when you make the choice on the dog for you we are here to help anyone to needs it. Saves us from rambling amoungst ourselves hehe.


----------

